# Type of bottle & color for Pinot Gris?



## Stickymatch (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm getting all my stuff together for an Eclipse Pinot Gris and I'm wondering what type of bottle to use. Commercially, I've seen Clarets in clear to Burgundys in clear or dead leaf....with and without a punt.

So any recommendations on type and color or does it really boil down to personal preference? Ideally, I'd like to mimic what you'd expect to see, but there doesn't really appear to be a rule.

Any suggestions welcomed and thanks in advance.


----------



## salcoco (Jun 10, 2014)

clear burgundy bottle, with or without punt.


----------



## bkisel (Jun 10, 2014)

salcoco said:


> clear burgundy bottle, with or without punt.



I second the motion.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 10, 2014)

Personally, I always like a little tint, like light green or dead leaf.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 10, 2014)

I guess I roll a little differently for my Pinot Gris/Grigio.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 11, 2014)

Pinot Gris is a wine from the Burgundy region of France so a light green Burgundy shaped bottle would seem appropriate. Pinot Grigio is its Italian cousin from the Alta Adige region of Italy where it is normally bottled in a lightly tinted Bordeaux shaped bottle just as Mike's is.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 11, 2014)

Those clear bottles are getting harder and harder to find without a screw cap. Luckily I have a friend who loves CA Sauv Blanc and he buys a case at a time of his favorite brand (which somehow still comes in clear cork bottles), saves the bottles for me and I trade him a bottle of something for a case of empty clean bottles……..

Winning! LOL


----------



## Stickymatch (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for all of the suggestions, greatly appreciated. I'll do some searching on best prices and make a move from there.


----------



## NoSnob (Sep 6, 2014)

I know this thread is several months old but I wanted to add just one thing. When I am uncertain about traditional bottle shapes and colors I just go to the wine store & look around. If you look for Pinot Grigio/Gris I think you'll mostly see clear or light green Bordeaux bottles. But, hey, it's your wine and you can use any bottle you like! 

NS


----------

